# Rest between workouts



## Andy89 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi guys, after abit of time out of training I have started again with the following routine.

Bench press, shoulder press, dips, close grip bench press

Deadlifts, rows, pulldown, bicep curls

Squats, Calf raises, leg extensions, hamstring curls

I have a days rest in between each workout. However, I've been told that I should have 2 days rest after the deadlifting workout to allow for full recovery before my legs workout. Is this true? I've just been having a days rest in between each as i'm really enjoying my training again and I've been wanting to workout as much as possible.

Many thanks, Andy


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't see any reason to have 2 days rest, so long as you don't have bad DOMS in the legs.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Agree with Lancashirerose. I've trained back then legs the following day no problem. If your not aching or sore crack on


----------



## ozzy69 (Jul 7, 2012)

how old are you? the older you get the more rest you need but otherwise one day is all you should need with a good diet and proper sleep


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Dont see much problem. Legs are involved in deads though. You could slot your chest day between back and legs.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I normall do legs monday and back friday with deads so giving the weekend off. Works well for me


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

At the end of the day it's whatever works for you mate


----------



## Andy89 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply guys! I'm 23, everything seems to be okay with how i'm doing it at the moment, and i'm feeling nice and strong when working out so i'll just carry on and see how it goes then! I was just worried that my muscles weren't getting enough rest thus preventing maximum muscle growth.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I disagree with the above, I think by all accounts it depends on how hard you train your legs, there's more a stake here than simply DOMS to contend with, while it can take much longer than 72hrs for a bodypart to fully recover. The stress on your CNS will be massive following a heavy squat day, and since similar muscle groups are used during exercises like deadlifts you'll inevitably be fatigued. The weight you can lift or your form will suffer as a consequence and since numbers are important for the natural bodybuilder I think I'd much rather follow a routine that allows you to hit big numbers consistently.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Andy what your thoughts on running/jogging the day after training legs would you say that the same appplies for cardio too or would it be okay too run the day after??

re posted from other thread


----------



## Andy89 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replys - what sort of routine do you think would be best AChappell? I got told that this push/pull/legs workout would be the best for getting back into it. My legs are normally abit stiff the day after training my legs Loz but I'd still be okay to go for a jog.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imo the body should be treated as a whole entity.

if youve trained legs and you train chest the day after just cos your chest aching it doesnt mean your bodys not needing to recover still.

so your enthusiasm will grow you less muscle.

take an extra days rest and you`ll grow..

the dorian yates analogy of rubbing sandpaper over a fresh wound is still appropriate even if youre training diff bodyparts.

in the end you will get caught out and end up overtrained.

knowing your body and taking off your rose tinted spectacles is uber important and resting appropriately is the key.

be humble and kick your ego into place.

either that or take some gear cos training naturally on an inappropriate routine based on gear use wont work.

you`ll then find you can only train whilst on and claim natty periods are maintance modes.

learn to train naturally and grow and you`ll explode on gear..


----------



## Andy89 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for you're post Cal, I shall take your advice then and take and extra days rest after the back workout to give a routine of:

Day 1: Squats, Calf raises, leg extensions, hamstring curls

Day 2: Rest

Day 3: Bench press, shoulder press, dips, close grip bench press

Day4:Rest

Day 5: Deadlifts, rows, pulldown, bicep curls

Day 6: Rest

Day 7: Rest

I don't know much about gear tbh, so i'd prefer not to go down that route at this moment in time.

As for my diet, i'm currently having about 1.5g protein per pound of bodyweight and 300g carbs. Just for extra info i'm about 6'4 and weigh 16 stone 8. I'd taken quite abit of time off training and during this time I lost muscle and gained fat. However, due to my height I still view myself as been skinny when I have a t-shirt on. Abit of a weird one!

Duting my rest days I plan to do some very light cardio.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Your routine looks good to me Andy, don't over do it on sets and you should get good results from that routine, while allowing enough time to recover between days. Once you've been training for a while you can step it up a gear if you want and train 4 days or 5, but these are advanced routines for more experienced trainers and even then separating exercises like squat and deadlift are important.

Doing things like cardio on your day off can be described as active rest so long as you don't over do it. Cardio will improve your fitness which should have good carry over into your weight routines for exercises like squats, as well as improving your recovery and flexibility.


----------

